# Had fight with Baby Chipmunk



## pete00 (Aug 16, 2006)

Howdy all

Wanted to say hi, havenâ€™t been around too much, hectic few months.
Things are getting better now. Anyway back to the topic.

All my tools are covered up because my 80+ year old workshop, (the shack out back) is getting a face lift. 

The other night im kneeling in a corner using my sawzall to cut away some rotten support beams, my face is just about on the ground and this stupid baby chipmunk comes running in the 6 inch gap where the siding used to beâ€¦â€¦.. stops about two inches from my face gets up on his hind legs and screams at me.

Of course it scared the heck out of me so I used my marine corps training and screamed back.    He drops downâ€¦â€¦ runs over my saw and out the other side.

Well after that I had to quit and go on a trip with Capt Morganâ€¦â€¦

I have a lot more to do in the garage before i find my tools again 
but ....I shall returnâ€¦â€¦â€¦pete


----------



## whatwoodido (Aug 16, 2006)

Be nice to him, he may decide to chew on your powere cords.  He was probably just requesting that you incorporate some Chipmunk friendly designs, either that or he was hungover from hanging out with Capt. Morgan the night before.  

Drew


----------



## thewishman (Aug 16, 2006)

Good thing the chipmunk didn't know karate.[]


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2006)

If the chipmunk ran over your saw, he was probably injured.  

Look for the ASPCA visitor, followed by PETA protesting in front of your house. 

YOU'RE IN BIG TROUBLE, NOW!!!!


----------



## JimGo (Aug 16, 2006)

Pete, I think my co-workers think I had lunch with the Captain with as hard as I'm chuckling.  I can just envision that happening to me!!


----------



## beamer (Aug 16, 2006)

Man, that marine corps training always works!


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 16, 2006)

ROTFLMAO, Pete! My office thinks I've lost it now.

BTW, I had a chupmunk die in my shop last year. The stench was terrible for about a month. Finally found him several months later... completely desicated and stuck to the bench behind my toolbox.[xx(]


----------



## Dario (Aug 16, 2006)

At that distance...the chipmunk must have looked like a BEAR!!!  LOL


----------



## chitswood (Aug 16, 2006)

"stops about two inches from my face gets up on his hind legs and screams at me.

Of course it scared the heck out of me so I used my marine corps training and screamed back."



Hahahahaha! Thats hilarious, great story[]


----------



## Jerryconn (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />
> BTW, I had a chupmunk die in my shop last year. The stench was terrible for about a month. Finally found him several months later... completely desicated and stuck to the bench behind my toolbox.[xx(]



Sounds like you clean your shop as often as I clean mine []


----------



## Mudder (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pete00_
> <br />......Of course it scared the heck out of me so I used my marine corps training and screamed back........



[}][][] Is that all you Jarheads got?

This Ex Special Forces dude would have ate em!

No evidence?......No Problem!


----------



## pete00 (Aug 16, 2006)

well not one reply offering to come help fight
my psychopathic chipmunk...[][]

Dario it looked like TWO bears !!!

Mudder....funny.....back in the 60's i would have eaten him too
but now im more laid back......i didnt have any mustard and relish handy...[8D]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## angboy (Aug 16, 2006)

Glad to see you still know how to use the "Morgan Coping Skill" that you've used in the past! [][]


----------



## pete00 (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />[



[][][][][][][][][]

 good one Eagle.....glad to see you again......


----------



## Schneider (Aug 16, 2006)

LOL. Nice pic Eagle. Yep us Jarheads know exactly what to do in times of emergency. LOL


----------



## thetalbott4 (Aug 16, 2006)

Now that is just a dam funny picture!!!!!!


----------



## cozee (Aug 16, 2006)

Ooh Rah!!! Marines are fit for war and able to wield any weapon at their disposal!!! 

Special Forces?!!! Special?? Oh, yeah , short little yellow school buses!!!


SEMPER FI!!!!!


----------



## Penmonkey (Aug 16, 2006)

You should have poured CA around him.[}]


----------



## Yarael (Aug 16, 2006)

LOL that was great. Almost woke my daughter up laughing on that. Boy Capt Morgan sure does sound good right now. May have to see if I can find any Capt Morgan Tattoo somewhere here in lubbock


----------



## woodwish (Aug 16, 2006)

I guess I'm showing my age but I had a flashback of Donald Duck fighting with Chip and Dale.  Seems like the chipmunks always won so be careful.  

I gave up on fighting with the racoons here.  More of a cold beer kinda guy than Capt. Morgan, so when I sit in the back yard drinking a cold one after a hard day I always make sure I have enough snacks for the 'coons.  I'm not sure how racoon years equate to human years but I figure they still aren't old enough to drink.  They really enjoy  bubble gum also, try offering your new pet chipmunk some Chiklets  []


----------



## Mudder (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cozee_
> <br />Ooh Rah!!! Marines are fit for war and able to wield any weapon at their disposal!!!
> 
> Special Forces?!!! Special?? Oh, yeah , short little yellow school buses!!!
> ...



Hey Greg,


Did that hole behind your left ear ever heal?

You know, the one where the Corp sucked out your brains and replaced them with pudding? [}]


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 17, 2006)

Eagle,
Perfect picture!!  (Why aren't you in the shop???????)  You haven't posted anything since you've been back-get with it, buddy!!! Someone once told me, "IF there ain't no pics, it didn't happen!!"

Doesn't have to be new, isn't there a Lite Brite II that most here have not seen??

Just a thought.[][]


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />



My favorite:


----------



## CHIPandDALE (Aug 17, 2006)

Hiiii!  We're new IAP members.  Has anybody seen our pal Pete around??


Chip N Dale


----------



## cozee (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Lets see now, the Marine Corps has the Navy to chauffer them around, the Air Force to bring the mail, and the Army to, oh yeah, somebody to keep them laughing!!!

SEMPER FI my brother in arms!!!

Those pics are cool!!


----------



## Mudder (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cozee_
> <br />Lets see now, the Marine Corps has the Navy to chauffer them around, the Air Force to bring the mail, and the Army to, oh yeah, somebody to keep them laughing!!!



Yep, they send in you jarhead ground pounders to distract them while us snake eaters go behind the lines and get the real work done. Yer all legs because ya ain't got enough smarts to learn how to drive. Dang dude, they had to dumb down the M-16 so you grunts wouldn't waste all your ammo in the first day of fighting. [}]

You have the Navy to chauffer you around because without them you can't find your way off Parris Island. [:0]

The Air Force doesnâ€™t deliver your mail cause y'all don't know how to read. []

I mean half you guys can barely talk; y'all run around saying ohh Rah!  And grunting like animals. (This must from the high sugar content in the pudding)

C'mon brother..... If the Corps are so good then how come they didn't fix Ollie North's teeth? He was a high-ranking officer but he looked like a beaver! [8]



(Note to all non-military people: We are joking folks, every branch of the service likes to fool themselves into thinking that they are the best when they all know the Army reigns supreme. How many Marines ever became supreme commander?)


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



A chipmunk in Cammo


----------



## pete00 (Aug 18, 2006)

these pics are a riot....

after seeing all these , im begining to think the one that visited me was just a scout for the advancing army [].....  perhaps i should be nicer to him...her....it..[]
lets see....wheres the plans for the air raid shelter.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 18, 2006)

Yep its a coalition,
Squirrels and chipmunks.
I got squirrels eating my pecans!
This is the year they bear fruit!
No pecan pie again it's already raining pecan shells outside my shop.


----------



## pete00 (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />Yep its a coalition,
> Squirrels and chipmunks.
> I got squirrels eating my pecans!
> ...



hmmmm.... 
knowing you ....do i see a pecan pen in the future..[]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pete00_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



No but you might see a pen made out of a dead squirrel


----------



## thewishman (Aug 18, 2006)

Hang on, Pete. I'm sending in reinforcements:


----------



## Penmonkey (Aug 18, 2006)

They are becoming more and more powerful. If it was up to me I'd put a gun in every man, woman and child's hands and march them straight to the base of the trees. 



<br />


----------



## Texas Taco (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> 
> No but you might see a pen made out of a dead squirrel



And the clip will be made from two front teeth.........[]


----------



## cozee (Aug 18, 2006)

Sniper Kittens??!!! I knew there was a reason I don't really care for cats!!!



> Yep, they send in you jarhead ground pounders to distract them while us snake eaters go behind the lines and get the real work done. Yer all legs because ya ain't got enough smarts to learn how to drive. Dang dude, they had to dumb down the M-16 so you grunts wouldn't waste all your ammo in the first day of fighting.
> 
> You have the Navy to chauffer you around because without them you can't find your way off Parris Island.
> 
> ...



Like I said . . .



> , and the Army to, oh yeah, somebody to keep them laughing!!!




Keep 'em coming!!!!



> C'mon brother..... If the Corps are so good then how come they didn't fix Ollie North's teeth? He was a high-ranking officer but he looked like a beaver!



Ya wanna see a really ugly mug, check out ol' Chesty Puller . . .


----------



## guts (Aug 19, 2006)

better watch it there SWAB JOCKY you go messin with General Puller and you might get your next haircut with a rusty k-bar[}]


----------



## cozee (Aug 19, 2006)

Lt. Gen. Chesty Puller was something awesome as an American fighting man wasn't he!! In 1966, at age 68, he requested to return to active duty so that he could go to Vietnam!!! SEMPER FI!!!

And don't forget . . . one becomes a soldier by simply joining the Army, or a Seaman by joinging the Navy, or an Airmen by joining the Air Force. In the Corps, one has to earn the title of Marine!!!  

Well, it's gettin' late, so, Night puddin' heads! Night mom, night Jesus, G'night Chesty!!! 

(Marine Corps hymn begins to quietly play in the background . . .)

. . . _If the Army and the Navy Ever gaze on Heaven's scenes,

They will find the streets are guarded By United States Marines._

[][8D]


----------



## Mudder (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cozee_
> <br />And don't forget . . . one becomes a soldier by simply joining the Army, or a Seaman by joinging the Navy, or an Airmen by joining the Air Force. In the Corps, one has to earn the title of Marine!!!



You could'nt be farther fron the truth but it's better for you to believe your delusion.


----------



## cozee (Aug 20, 2006)

> You could'nt be farther fron the truth but it's better for you to believe your delusion.



Must be some really bad puddin' they injected me with eh?!!! Funny though how the smallest (in manpower) of the US military that sees front line combat is known for it's tenacity and ability to do so much with so little. And that is just basic USMC grunts!!!. Let's compare apples to apples and see what the USMC's Force Recon can do!!!!! I wasn't regular Recon but did get to train with them in demolitions, both wet and dry. Nah, wait, forget it. They wouldn't measure up. They don't have those cute little hats!!!! Must have been something the Supreme Commander like that JFK thought would make a good fashion statement!!!

Joking aside, I know all the words to the song, "The Green Beret!" and it was because of the movie of the same name which really put a desire within me to go into a combat based part of the service. However, I became highly disappointed in the Duke the first time I got to fire an M-16 fully automatic!! One of my Corpsman was a former Army Corpsman who served with a Special Forces unit and one of my real good friends today served in the Special Forces. I told him that was okay that we all cannot be perfect!!!! I stole that joke from a local Priest!! At least I thought he was joking when he said that to me after I told him I was evangelical!!!


Night Chesty!!

<b>_Fading light dims the sight, 
And a star gems the sky, 
    Gleaming bright. 
From afar drawing nigh,     
    Falls the night.

Day is done, gone the sun,
From the lake, From the hills, 
    From the sky.
All is well, safely rest,
    God is nigh.
_</b>


----------



## cozee (Aug 20, 2006)

We now return you to the normal banter of this thread . . . 


This just in from the latest reconnaissance reports, the squirrels have come into control of airpower. . . 







Other reports indicate that within covert training camps, the squirels are training with new, hi-tech weapons . . .






Seems with the participation of squirrels with the chipmunks, the rodent threat is becoming a serious issue and they mean business!!


----------



## cozee (Aug 20, 2006)

We interupt this thread for the latest news . . .

Allied intelligence reports indicate that Mid Eastern Squirrels are calling for a Jihad . . .






And reports indicate that a suicide squirrel attempted an attack on a power plant (well, a transformer anyway). The squirrel was unaware of the amount of voltage he was dealing with in the wire he was attempting to chew through. The only casualty was the squirrel himself . . .






That's all for tonight, signing off, we return you to your regularly topiced thread . . .

(I gotta get away from this computer. To much studying for class wears me out!!)


----------



## Mudder (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cozee_
> ...... Funny though how the smallest (in manpower) of the US military that sees front line combat.........





Yep, Tuff to find guys who are programmable and expendable.





> _Originally posted by cozee_
> 
> I told him that was okay that we all cannot be perfect!!!!



About the most sense you have made in this whole thread. If you were perfect you would have been special forces!


----------



## Penmonkey (Aug 21, 2006)

My company was ambushed last night around 19:30 by a gorilla squirrel sniper. We fought for our lives, but some of us died. I finally put a end to him with my 10/22. (http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/95/vmaxpower0xb.jpg)
 Warning! Gruesome, true to life photos.




<br />


----------

